# Uber intentionally spreading disinformation



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I had a passenger tell me a story of a driver being upset with her because she told him she didn't have cash to tip him. The driver wasn't happy and let her know about it. She was in a hurry to catch a flight at the airport, so couldn't stop at the ATM to tip.

The incident left such an impression on her that she reported it to Uber, who responded that passengers weren't supposed to tip because *the tip was built into the fare. *

I was mildly shocked and corrected her that the tip was_ not_ built into the fare, and further explained that disinformation was one of the reasons drivers weren't happy with Uber.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

you're wasting your breath bud


she probably one starred you


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tip or no tip .
I base my projected earnings and set my goals By driving earnings only.
Ratings of my customers do not include factoring if they tip or not.
We all know by now that uber tells them tipping not required.
Not the passengers fault .
Tip or not they all get 5 stars unless they do something terrible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I do wish we could rate some passengers more than 5 stars for being exceptional.
Some passengers go out of their way to work with you.
Standing outside at 4 a.m. in the cold waiting.
Some passengers deserve more than 5 stars.


----------

